# SN74LS47N, HD74LS90P, DA03



## JVHZK4444 (May 15, 2006)

Hola, soy relativamente nuevo en el mundo de la electronica, lo poco que se, lo he aprendido leyendo y experimentando, como hay cosas que desconosco, me veo en la necesidad de pedir ayuda por este medio, para armar un circuito en el protoboard. Antes de publicar este mensaje me la pase como 2 horas en este foro leyendo los mensajes para ver si alguno me podia ayudar y apesar de que encontre mensajes interesantes ninguno me sirvio, por lo tanto decidi publicar este mensaje, esperando que alguien me pueda ayudar. les plateare mi situacion y de antemano les doy las gracias por cualquier ayuda que me puedan proporcionar.

Tengo que desarrollar un contador de 0 a 99 en el protoboard con los siguientes componentes:
SN74LS47N (2 CI)
HD74LS90P (2 CI)
DISPLAY DE ANODO COMUN (2 CI)

Ahora, ya realize el circuito en el Electronics Workbench Multisim 9.0 y en tambien en el Livewire 1.11 y funciona perfectamente, sin embargo, al momento de pasarlo al protoboard no funciona, entonces lo que hice fue reducir el circuito para que ahora solo sea un contador de 0 a 9, y aun asi no funciona en el protoboard, se prende el display en CERO, pero no cuenta cuando le pulso el boton, he leido varias cosas en el foro y nada funciona, espero que me puedan ayudar, pondre la imagen del circuito contador de 0-99 y el montaje que hice en el protoboard.
De antemano agradecere cualquier ayuda que reciba. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 15, 2006)

Hola,

Los integrados que usas trabajan a 5 voltios maximo 5.5 voltios, asi que creo que ese es tu problema (sobra ver si no se han quemado). Utiliza un regulador como el 7805 para reducir de 9 a 5 voltios.

Saludos.


----------



## JVHZK4444 (May 19, 2006)

Hola. realize lo que me dijiste, se supone que ahora tengo 5v alimentando al circuito pero incluso asi no funciona, pense que talvez se habian quemado todos los circuitos, asi que compre nuevos y tampoco funciona, y realmente no se que pueda ser, en teoria esta todo bien, incluso en la simulacion por medio del Livewire y Multisim funciona, pero a la hora de montarlo en el protoboard, simplemente no funciona. te agradeceria nuevamente algo de ayuda.


----------



## ocierD (May 19, 2006)

Has intentado cambiar de Protoboard???, ya que tal vez podria darse la casualidad, aunque creo que es muy remota esta posibilidad, de que se haya quemado una celda del proto, y no de todas las entradas, te recomiendo que utilices un multimetro, y que revises el el voltaje de cada pata, para ver si entra correctamente, si tienes no funcion solo avisanos, espero que ayude eso.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 19, 2006)

JVHZK4444 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, soy relativamente nuevo en el mundo de la electronica, lo poco que se, lo he aprendido leyendo y experimentando, como hay cosas que desconosco, me veo en la necesidad de pedir ayuda por este medio, para armar un circuito en el protoboard. Antes de publicar este mensaje me la pase como 2 horas en este foro leyendo los mensajes para ver si alguno me podia ayudar y apesar de que encontre mensajes interesantes ninguno me sirvio, por lo tanto decidi publicar este mensaje, esperando que alguien me pueda ayudar. les plateare mi situacion y de antemano les doy las gracias por cualquier ayuda que me puedan proporcionar.
> 
> Tengo que desarrollar un contador de 0 a 99 en el protoboard con los siguientes componentes:
> SN74LS47N (2 CI)
> ...




Jeje, seguro es por que no esta uniendo las 2 partes en que el proto esta dividido, las 2 filas para la alimentación, estan divididas a la mitad a lo largo, y por lo que veo no las esta 
uniendo.

Cheque eso y si no nos vuelve a decir


Saludos


----------



## ocierD (May 20, 2006)

si, creo que tienes razon, no me estoy burlanda, es un poco gracioso, ya que recuerdo que a mi me llego a pasar como 3 veces.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 20, 2006)

ocierD dijo:
			
		

> si, creo que tienes razon, no me estoy burlanda, es un poco gracioso, ya que recuerdo que a mi me llego a pasar como 3 veces.




Si a mi me sigue pasando, pero da gusto saber que es por eso por lo que falla 

Saludos


----------



## juanfrancosorin (May 21, 2006)

hola:
muchas veces me a pasado que los displays o los led me marcan 0 o algo incorrecto, y lo solucione poniendo resistencias de 470 ohm en todas las patas del dysplay, para limitar la corriente por el mismo, fijate si eso te sirve pueden variar entre 330ohm y 560ohm.
a veces la simulacion sale pero en la practica no por estos detalles.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 21, 2006)

juanfrancosorin dijo:
			
		

> hola:
> muchas veces me a pasado que los displays o los led me marcan 0 o algo incorrecto, y lo solucione poniendo resistencias de 470 ohm en todas las patas del dysplay, para limitar la corriente por el mismo, fijate si eso te sirve pueden variar entre 330ohm y 560ohm.
> a veces la simulacion sale pero en la practica no por estos detalles.



Que raro, no tiene nada que ver el hecho de que marque 0 con poner resistencias, igual puede poner una sola en el ánodo o el cátodo y listo.

Yo estoy casi seguro de que su problema es que no unió las líneas de alimentaci´n del protoboard.

Saludos


----------



## roberto moreno (May 22, 2006)

Lo que dicen en cuanto a las líneas de alimentación en el Proto es válido cuando el proto las separa, es decir observen sus proto y verán que las líneas azules y rojas exteriores donde comúnmente ponemos la alimentación no son continuas, en medio se abren y por eso usamos los puentes que las unen, en el caso de JVHZK4444 los proto que usa sí tienen las lineas continuas así que no hay necesidad de unirlas, por otro lado le eché un vistazo rápido al circuito y veo que el reloj está "generado" por un switch, lo cual puede provocar los famosos rebotes, la solución sería generar el clock con un 555 o poner un circito debouncer como el que pongo abajo, otra cosa más es el MS y el MR (master set y master reset, checa el datasheet ), todos son activos en alto, por lo tanto manda todas esas terminales a tierra para que no le des ni el SET ni el RESET.


----------



## ENRIQUEVR (May 22, 2006)

HOLA.
VEO QUE NO HAS DESACOPLADO LOS INTEGRADOS.
PRUEBA A PONER UN CONDENSADOR CERAMICO DE DISCO O MULTICAPA DE 100nF ENTRE LA PATA DE ALIMENTACION Y MASA EN CADA INTEGRADO.
PONLOS LO MAS CERCA POSIBLE DEL INTEGRADO.
CRUZA LOS DEDOS.
SALUDOS.


----------



## JVHZK4444 (May 24, 2006)

Hola, despues de leer cuanta información encontre de contadores en internet, logre hacer que mi contador de 00-99 funcionara, y funciona con un switch, es decir, un boton, resulta que lo que comento el camarada roberto moreno, es cierto, mi protoboard no necesita esos puentes que conectan en la mitad las lineas de positivo y negativo, porque mi proto tiene conectada toda la linea (para + y para -); y tambien tuvo razon en cuanto a la configuracion de los  terminales SET y RESET del 7490, y tambien acerto en decir que el switch genera el efecto rebote, y que por lo tanto. salta numeros cuando cuenta, le agradezco sinceramente a roberto moreno por su respuesta, aunque me hubiera gustado que la respuesta la publicara antes del lunes  , pero bueno, ni modos, de todos modos, descubri todo lo que roberto dijo, el viernes pasado, desvelado y cansado pero contento por las cosas nuevas que aprendi. ¿Saben? Se siente bien cuando aprendes algo nuevo por ti mismo 

Por cierto el circuito para evitar el rebote en la señal que pusieron, esta mal diseñado. eso o yo lo entendi mal, que es lo mas probable, de todos modos yo hice el mio y dentro de unos dias, cuando tengo tiempo, lo voy a subir junto con el contador, para que los que quieren aprender, no sufran tanto como yo, y no tengan pesadillas con el display persiguiedote,  al intentar hacer este circuito.

Sin nada mas por el momento, agradezco toda la ayuda que me brindaron, y ya saben lo que dicen: LA INTENCION ES LO QUE CUENTA JEJEJE  GRACIAS A TODOS.


----------



## martinlopez (Abr 9, 2007)

Es claro que el problema son los 330 de resistencia que debes colocar para limitar la corriente a 10mA. Debes colocar una antes de cada patita de entrada al bcd, para asi no quemar los led del display, que de seguro ya hiciste 2 veces.
Bueno, creo que ya lo dijeron, pero es para que le creas...


es verdad!!


----------



## kaprixoso (Sep 6, 2007)

Una duda...  
En el diagrama que muestra el creador de este tema, por que tiene puesta una puerta AND en las salidas del IC1, yo sé que es para acarrear al otro IC, pero por que estan conectada en el 1 y el 8 si en ese momente existira un 9, o sea el otro IC va a cambiar cuando este se encuentre aun en 9...deberia mandar la señal cuando se encuentre en 10 ( 2 y 8 )...  

Alguen me puede mandar el datasheet (74LS90) pero en español, ya que estube buscando pero pille en ingles no mas  ...por eso que tengo estas dudas.. 

Desde ya, muchas gracias..


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 6, 2007)

kaprixoso dijo:
			
		

> Una duda...
> En el diagrama que muestra el creador de este tema, por que tiene puesta una puerta AND en las salidas del IC1, yo sé que es para acarrear al otro IC, pero por que estan conectada en el 1 y el 8 si en ese momente existira un 9, o sea el otro IC va a cambiar cuando este se encuentre aun en 9...deberia mandar la señal cuando se encuentre en 10 ( 2 y 8 )...
> 
> Alguen me puede mandar el datasheet (74LS90) pero en español, ya que estube buscando pero pille en ingles no mas  ...por eso que tengo estas dudas..
> ...



Cuando la compuerta aún no recibe un 9, su salida es 0 (si es una AND) en cuanto el 9 aparece la AND cambia a 1.

No veo que Ci esta usando, pero si funciona por flanco positivo su entrada de reloj, en cuanto haya un cambio de bajo a alto el siguiente contador avanzará un 1.

Pero si el circuito esta de esa manera que comenta, me parece entonces que el siguiente contador aumenta (o decrementa según sea el caso), cuando ocurre un cabio de alto a bajo, eso ocurre cuando el nueve desaparece de las entradas de la AND.

Saludos


----------



## kaprixoso (Sep 6, 2007)

Entendido...
Muchas gracias *EinSoldiatGott*...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 6, 2007)

kaprixoso dijo:
			
		

> Entendido...
> Muchas gracias *EinSoldiatGott*...



No hay de que  un saludo


----------

